# What's your favorite wine and beer?



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

As above ....................


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

As for wine, I have a preference for very dry reds, with no real tolerance for sweetness. I stick mostly with Italians, Spanish, Argentine, and Portugese, with the occasional Washington. I tend to avoid California, because the wines they produce in my price range lag far behind the others that I mentioned. If I had to pick a single bottle, I'd probably go with the Bodega Norton Reserve Malbec. But, I have quite a few wines from the places I mentioned that fall within my price range, so I tend to not focus on one.

As for beers, I'm pretty much exclusively a pale ale and IPA guy. I like them hoppy and I'm not too fond of malty beers (which is weird because I really like malt whisky.) My favorite IPA is from O'dell brewery out of Colorado. There are any number of good Pales that I enjoy, but if I had to choose one I'd also go with O'Dells.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I prefer Dry wines and champagnes myself too. I prefer tart over bitter.

As for beers, the more bready and the less hoppy they taste, the better.

Less than 2 months until I am 21. Already making birthday plans with a friend who is already 21.


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't drink (never have), but my aunt and uncle own a fruit winery (with the largest blackberry patch in Canada, actually), and I've heard their spiced mead is excellent, so if I had to drink I would probably choose that...


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Wine: Brunello/Barolo 

Beer: Grolsch/Erdinger

Cheers,
jos


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm not fond of alcohol: it often goes to my head and rapidly makes me feel dull and sleepy and my intestines don't take to it, either. Taking the definition of wine loosely as fermented fruit juice, I would say that apple cider, like they make in France, with about 2% alcohol, is my favourite. I also like Canadian pear cider, with about 4% alcohol, but not the strong 8% varieties that tend to give me stabbing headaches. I prefer rosé wines; whites tend to be too astringent and reds too soporific, although I like the tastes. For beer, my favourites are Belgian Kriek Lambic (beer spontaneously fermented in the bottle, in the style of champagne, with cherry juice). I also like unfiltered Bavarian 'hefe' wheat beer (with the yeast) and dark beers, especially ones called 'red'.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Not really a wine person
I am rather fond of The Black Cullin ale from the Ilse of Skye brewery


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Wine, I like a deep, rich Cabernet. I don't have a favorite choice.

Beer: I don't have a favorite style (depends on the mood), but some of my favorite beers include St. Bernardus 12, Weihenstephaner Korbinian, Victory Prima Pils, Southern Tier Un*Earthly


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Favorite beer is Corona, but I don't drink. When I did, my favorite wine was a quality dry red wine.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

It's very hard to choose a favorite wine. Even a favorite varietal. It almost requires you to choose a favorite food as well. Plus, financial reasons limit one's exposure to certain wines. I've had wonderful Burgundies at restaurants which I can't remember and can't afford on a day to day. I do have a few preferences though. Eric. Great call on the Norton Malbec. Quite a value for that quality. I also enjoy Saintsbury Pinot Noir with roasts and Landmark Chardonnay by the pool. Both in the $20-$25 range.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

A good dry but spicy Gewürztraminer from Alsace (rather than the local NZ versions, although Seifried make a nice one)


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

TallPaul said:


> Favorite beer is Corona[...]


Corona is not beer. It's just fizzy yellow water.

Not sure what my favourite beer would be, but Rochefort 10 and Fat Tug IPA are strong candidates. I don't have enough experience with wines to pick a favourite, but I'm partial to an Argentinian Cab.


----------



## Gilberto (Sep 12, 2013)

Wine....I favor Malbecs from Argentina most of all. And when I have a few extra bills, I make it Layer Cake. I tend to select red from Spain, Italy, France & Argentina. As a rule, Cali reds are priced a bit higher than they are worth but I never regretted buying anything from Rosenblum. As for whites, I like Riesling & Gewurtztraminer but my go-to white is Sauvignon Blanc. I never tire of trying a different vineyard SB because they are all so different and still the same varietal. I have a fondness for the NZ SBs.

Beer...I've probably had no more than 3 this year. (St. Pauli Girl Dark from my wife's stash). I like that the Germans are still strict with what ingredients go into the brew.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

ahammel said:


> Corona is not beer. It's just fizzy yellow water.


He said he's not a beer drinker, which may be either the cause or result of having Corona as your favorite.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

ahammel said:


> Corona is not beer. It's just fizzy yellow water.


And tastes like a skunk's butt...


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

White: Chassagne Montrachet
Red: Chateauneuf de Pape, or Barolo, or a really good pinot noir
Beer: Narraganset


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I lean toward darker beers... black beers, stouts, chocolate and oatmeal stouts, Belgian ales, etc... In the summertime... on hot days... I'll turn toward Wheat Beers and Hefeweizens.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

France and Napa & Sonoma Valleys (California) for wine. There are other countries I enjoy, and I deal with their inconsistencies.

For beer, Heineken, Grolsch, Beck's, San Miguel.

Scotch, Single Malts of Islay.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Vaneyes said:


> France and Napa & Sonoma Valleys (California) for wine. There are other countries I enjoy, and I deal with their inconsistencies.
> 
> For beer, Heineken, Grolsch, Beck's, San Miguel.
> 
> Scotch, Single Malts of Islay.


This isn't a scotch thread but should be. Islays all day. Lagavulin: the drink of the gods.


----------



## Wandering (Feb 27, 2012)

brotagonist said:


> I'm not fond of alcohol: it often goes to my head and rapidly makes me feel dull and sleepy and my intestines don't take to it, either. ...


If I have food in my stomach the very same thing happens to me, I get drowsy, sluggish and bad feeling in general.

_beer over wine. _


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

I like a dry red wine.an inexpensive Cali is fine with me.
And for beer, Heinekin, Dos Equis, Lowenbrau,


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I prefer *peasanty fruity red wines* like Rioja and Tempranillo; I do like medium whites (chardonnay; sauvignon blanc), but I find them too acid for my stomach. When I drink red wine, I feel carefree, wanton & Bohemian - ever since I was a little girl 'pretending' with Ribena, I have always held the profound belief that wines *should be* red.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Gewuertztraminer , Sauvignon Blanc and the king of beers Pilsner Urquell.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Wine: Riesling and Cabernet Sauvignon. 

Beer: I like the Unibroue brews out of Quebec.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Wine: Martini & Rossi brand Asti Spumante is my favorite. I also enjoy my father's homemade sweet red wine, and a particular brand of dry Russian wine given to us by one of my husband's former tae kwon do students. Probably the only dry wine I've enjoyed.

I don't care for beer. I do have fond memories of Guiness, from my study abroad time in Ireland. I was near the end of my stay and running out of money. turns out two pints of Guiness work nicely as a meal! :lol:


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

I am the one who prefer sweetness of red wine, since 80% of drinking moment were not with food. I also like the dry white wine such as Australian Chardonnay + Semillon blends. For most of my Asian food, I haven't really able to comes up with correct wine, maybe because I am not attentive to that.

But for beer.... this is it:


----------



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

Favorite wine: Woodbridge by Robert Mondavi. Favorite beer: Coors original.


----------



## Templeton (Dec 20, 2014)

Pinot Noir, German Rieslings and Chenin Blanc.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Wine: Martini & Rossi Asti
Beer: I don't like beer. I have fond memories of Guiness in Ireland, but that was mainly for Ireland. If you count hard cider as beer, then Angry Orchard Crisp Apple


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

I no longer partake, but I leaned toward the malty end of the beer spectrum: Guinness, Warsteiner Dunkel, Spaten Optimator, Old Chubb Scotch Ale, Negra Modelo, and other assorted porters and stouts were my mainstays.

I was a wine weenie; I preferred sweeter reds and whites. I do recall a particular fondness for Apothic Red.

This is tempting me to open a distilled spirits thread.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Big wine fan - particularly red, within which my fave is Cabernet Sauvignon, Chilean for preference, Californian as runner-up, otherwise any decent one. If it's to be white, my vote would go to a good New Zealand Sauvignon Blanc, preferably Cloudy Bay.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I am cooking a chicken curry for Taggart & used wine in the stew. Am currently drinking a small glass of red ('tempranillo') while looking at Talk Classical posts from the last day; will have the rest later. 

Feeling very shivilised, hey!


----------

